# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  [Recipe: Savory Deviate Delight] Where does it drop?

## Sempa

Hello everyone!

Recently I came across a guy that was selling the [Recipe: Savory Deviate Delight] for a long time. After a couple of days I asked him if it really was that hard to get it sold and he answered "Nah, I've sold like 4 already". As you might imagine I got quite curious and asked him what he'd done to get that many. He just said "You have to know who drops it".

So my question is.. Are there any mobbs that have a very high droprate of this recipe? I always thought it was a raredrop from any mobb in The Barrens.

Is it possible to farm this recipe?

----------


## Confucius

0.4% drop rate, Recipe: Savory Deviate Delight - Item - World of Warcraft wowhead ftw...

----------


## Sensisativa

You are correct, it is a rare drop off mobs in the Barrens. but I don't think it is _that_ rare, as I get at least 1 of them every time I level a toon through the Barrens.

----------


## Dombo

Drops from random mobs in the barrens and sensisativa is correct, it's not that rare.

----------


## Sempa

As I thought then.. Damn liars!
and Confucius, don't think I haven't wowheaded it ^^

----------


## covert_cat

I used to always sell the cooked deviate fish for like, 5g each.
So good  :Smile:

----------


## Starkey2009

recipe sells for 200-400g on my server

----------


## gurkis

On newer servers you can really make some money asking in barrens chat: "WTB Savory Deviate Delight Recipe". Some players don't have a clue what it is worth and I remember once I got it for 15g and sold on ah within the hour for 350g. Good day, haha.

----------


## kaare

unless beta drop rates were way off, I wouldn't worry about getting this soon. I had 5 or 6 just leveling a character thru the barrens on beta  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Inexx

I actually bought the recipe for 1.5k on my server. Im alliance but anyways. When i went to the neutral AH i saw it there for 500g and just realised that i lost 1k. Lol'd

----------


## Warcraftwoman

Sold one to an ally for 3500g. Paid 180g with auto auctions for it.

Win.

----------


## Damnedi

It seems they made the droprate alot higher. I got one on my third barrens mob kill and my friend got on his 5th barrens mob kill.

----------


## Plaguesnow

Me and my friend were questing for ages, we got 6 elixir of giant growth recipes and about 3 of these. The chance of getting one of these used to be like 0.1% now it's just 1% I guess...

----------


## Horneyyy

Seems to be alot higher than 1% imo

----------

